# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Ձեր գնաճային սպասումները  2008 թվականին

## Adam_Smith

Այս հարցը բավականին հետաքրքիր հարց է և համարյա թե բոլոր զարգացած  երկրներում ունի էական նշանակություն փաստացի գնաճի մակարդակի վրա ազդեցության տեսանկյունից:  Պարզապես հետաքրքիր է  ակումբցիների կարծիքը 2008թ վերջին ձևավորված գնաճի մակարդակի վերաբերյալ ուստի...
ՁԵՐ ԿԱՐԾԻՔՈՎ 
ՔԱՆԻ ՏՈԿՈՍՈՎ ՄԻՋԻՆ ՀԱՇՎՈՎ ԿԱՃԵՆ ԿԱՄ ԿՆՎԱԶԵՆ ԳՆԵՐԸ 2008Թ ԴԵԿՏԵՄԲԵՐԻՆ 2007Թ ԴԵԿՏԵՄԲԵՐԻ ՀԱՄԵՄԱՏ?

----------


## davzion

Կարծում եմ ամենաքիչը 20%-ով կաճեն, հաշվի առնելով վերջին քաղաքական իրադարձությունները, մաքսային և հարկային խստացումները և այն հանգամանքը, որ փաստացի 2008-ի ընթացքում կենտրոնական բանկը կարող է նաև ընկնել գործադիր իշխանության ազդեցության տակ (հաշվի առնելով Տիգրան Սարգսյանի հեղինակությունը և կապերը ՀՀ Կենտրոկան Բանկում), որի դեպքում, իմ կարծիքով, ամենաշուդը կփոփոխվեն դրամի կուրսը և գները: :Sad:

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

Հենց գների աճը սկսի կախված լինել տնտեսական գործոններից, կարելի կլինի նաև գուշակել, ենթադրություններ անել: Առայժմ այդ ճոխությունը մենք մեզ չենք կարող թույլ տալ:

----------


## Ramzes

Ընդհանրապես Հայաստանում գները մշտապես հակված են աճելու, որը, իմ կարծիքով, պայմանավորված է մի քանի օլիգարխների ցանկությամբ, որոնք այս կամ այն ոլորտը  իրենց ձեռքում են կենտրոնացրել և օգտագործում են իրենց գրպաններն ավելի լցնելու համար: Ես հազվադեպ եմ հիշում  դեպքեր, որ մեր երկրում ինչ-որ մի ապրանք թանկանա, ապա կրկին էժանանա: Հույս չկա, որ գները առաջիկայում նվազելու են, դեռ պետք է սպասել թանկացումների:

----------


## Artgeo

> Հենց գների աճը սկսի կախված լինել տնտեսական գործոններից, կարելի կլինի նաև գուշակել, ենթադրություններ անել: Առայժմ այդ ճոխությունը մենք մեզ չենք կարող թույլ տալ:


Ավելացնելու ոչինչ չկա: Սպասումներ լինում են տնտեսագիտական օրինաչափություններով տնտեսություններում: Իսկ վարչապետի ու չճանաչված նախագահի տրամադրությունները անկանխատեսելի են, սակայն ախորժակները հաստատուն աճող...

----------


## devil

Գնաճային սպասումները իմ համոզմամբ տատանվում են 8-10 տոկոսի սահմաններում: ՀՀ-ում գնաճին նպաստում են մի շարք գործոններ: Դրանցից առաջինը կարելի է համարել համաշխարհային մակարդակով հանքահումքային ապրանքների գների աճը, որը մեծապես կապված է ԱՄՆ-ի սուբփրայմ ճգնաժամի հետ (ներդրողները նախընտրում են իրենց փողերը ներդնել հանքահումքային ապրանքների` նավթի, ոսկու, մետաղների, հացահատիկի և այլ պարենային ապրանքների մեջ, ինչն էլ առաջացնում է գների աննախադեպ աճ), դրա հետևանքով դոլարի արժեզրկման և եվրոպական ապրանքների գների հարաբերական աճի հետ: Հաջորդ գործոնը, որն ազդում է ՀՀ գնաճի վրա, դա տնտեսության մոնոպոլացման բարձր աստիճանն է: Մյուս գործոնը կարող է դառնալ խստացված հարկային և մաքսային վարչարարությունը, որն իհարկե դրական երևույթ է ինքնին, սակայն դրա ազդեցությունը գնաճի վրա չեզոքացնելու համար կառավարությունը պետք է նաև վարչական միջոցներով փորձի սահմանափակել մենաշնորհը: Անձամբ ես ԿԲ-ից սպասում եմ մոնետար քաղաքականության խստացում, ինչը որոշ չափով է կարող է մեղմել գնաճը: Կառավարության սոցիալական ծրագրերը (թոշակների, պետ. ծառայողների աշխատավարձերի բարձրացում և այլն) նույնպես բավականին մեծ գնաճային ճնշում են ստեղծում:

----------


## Axlqalaq

> Կարծում եմ ամենաքիչը 20%-ով կաճեն


ինչ, քո ասելով պտի երկրից փախնենք?? :Think: 
չէ ավլի լավա մի քիչ հույսով ըլնենք,թե չէ սենց ուր կեթանք ...... :Hands Up:  հույս, հավատ, ...էլ չասեմ

----------

